# Air pockets in canned applesauce



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I think I am just getting paranoid this year.....

I have canned applesauce many times. Every year, despite using the "non-metallic spatula" to get rid of air bubbles before putting the tops on. I find air bubbles in my sauce after they are done. This year they seem bigger....but my imagination tends to turn on me sometimes







No one has ever died in the past from eating my applesauce. I scoured the Blue book for any dire warnings about air pockets in sauce. The only thing that is listed is to "not eat is bubbles are due to spoilage. Will I know if they are due to spoilage? And why are they there if I did what I was suppose to?

If I have to throw these out, I will cry. I made 44 pints. I burned 32 pints worth right off the bat and had to go pick more. My stock pot is probably burned forever. Then I burned myself badly during the simmering phase. My super-thick sauce only "simmers" if it can splatter the entire kitchen, and apparently my arm, in the process. I was not done until after midnight last night


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I think air pockets should be fine. There's always air at the top, right? and that air gets sterilized along with everything else.

I think that if the bubbles were to develop _over time_ then that would be a sign of spoilage. If they're there right away, then they're just regular old air bubbles. Bubbles that develop over time would be a gas developing like yeast rising in a bread (only it would be a bad bacteria causing it).

You should be fine. If it smells bad (rancid) when you open it, then I'd worry.

Aven


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

ARe they sealed in a water bath? Sounds like it. My advice: Shake them gently to move all the air to the top, if it makes you feel better! That's what I do. I also had some jam that I guess I used too much sugar or heated too long that seperated (had a layer of clear jelly at bottom of jar) - I shook that up and it looks fine! As long as your seal is tight, you will be a-okay!

I'm sorry about your burn! Try some borax & water at the bottom of your stock pot, it may soak it out...That's what I did to save the 2 day tomato sauce I was working on that my husband let burn while I was bfing ds...


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks









It is always good to bounce this stuff off of other human beings.

I did try shaking them, but the bubbles did not budge. I used different windcrafted apples this year and they seem to have a lot less water. My sauce is usually much runnier than it was this year. It tasted much better though. I am making a map to find that tree again next year.......


----------

